# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  how to do i check the port sql server is listening to

## babitap31

when im doing telnet to my server ip & the default port for sql 1433 its given me error " could notopen port 1433 for connection". Can you please tell how do i check which port is my sql instance listening to.

----------


## skhanal

You can find that out from SQL Server Error Log. You should see a line like

SQL server listening on 127.0.0.1: 1433.

You can also go to the server and run Server Network Utility and see if TCP IP port is configured or left default. Or you can check the registry entry

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\MSSQLServer\  MSSQLServer\SuperSocketNetlib\Tcp

----------


## rmiao

Or look at sql server network utility on that server.

----------

